# Peroneal Nerve Release ankle



## msmithx3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Please help me with this code. I think its 64704 or 64708.  All its states is a Distal deep peroneal nerve release ankle. Also it states there was a dorsal spur at the cuneiform navicular joints.  The spur was taken off of the cuneiform.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## martnel (Jul 22, 2009)

"Distal" makes me want to go with 64704. For the spur I would look at 28122.


----------

